# First R/C conversion...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks to some fella's from the GGRRC winter meet this weekend, I made my 1st decision on which type battery to use in my 1st conversion.








Black/Decker drill with 2 slide version 18v battery packs and a charger - $49.95
I also went for the High speed 1 hour charger that was normally $29.00 on Sale for $15!
Who knows which side of the terminals is hot/cold etc.? 
Now I think all I need is the MU plugs and decide on a car. I figure I will velcro the batteries in for easy removal etc.?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. WOnder if one of those would fit in my Annie's tender...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use those, one runs my Fa-1A&B units for about an hour or so.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry you need to pick your poison. Track or Battery. Disgusting







. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John... the connection to the outside edge of the battery is positive. Middle is negative. Very easy to check with a meter. I use alligator clips marked red and black for my hookups.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

John, 

How are you going to control the loco? Have you decided on a RC System? 

I did a very similar install to get me into Batt/RC a few years back: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=42328&SearchTerms=drill,batteries 

though a little dated now, it may be of some help? 

cale 

In the above thread it's mentioned about using the charger outside of the car (Battery stays in place)...that is how I did it. I opened up the charger and added some wire and a plug to charge the battery while inside the stock car. It worked well. That, of course may not be you chosen method, but it is an alternative?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

In a lot of ways, charging the batteries inside the car is a lot cleaner than pulling them out. My problem is that when one runs down while I'm running, I like to swap them out and keep running while the discharged one is getting charged. That defines that for me, I generally prefer to pull my batteries out for charging.

Ed


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's how I run.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an Aristo 27mhz TE, just ordered my MU plugs from Cali last night! I think I will remove them so I can also swap out dead for live batteries on the go. 
That's how I (gonna) roll... hehe


----------



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I have just caught this thread, very interesting I might have give the larger batteries at look at. Just one item that I'm stuck on, what is an MU plug, can some one post a pic? We might know them by a different over here (England) 

Rgards 
Bram


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

They are available from All Electronics under part number CON-240. 

visit http://ovgrs.editme.com/BPIndex


----------

